# Bellator 97 Discussion Thread



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't see anything like this so I figured I'd make one.

Weird how they're ending the prelims so early. There are still 4 other prelim fights to go, and the main card doesn't even start for awhile. Am I missing something?

EDIT: Yup. Looks like they're starting the main card earlier on Spike than usual.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Anthony Leeeeeeeeoneeeee!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't like the Pitbull/Downing stoppage. He was clearly still in it and the only reason he didn't stand up immediately was because he knew the fight was already over.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude was out of his element and the ref only saved him from more punishment. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

What about that 1 point deduction without a warning.. Where do they find these refs?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good thing Mo has stopped pretending to be Muhammad Mayweather and is just easily taking guys down and beating them up.

Adding boxing is a good thing but he was boxing against accomplished strikers.

King Mo joins the Diaz bros and their hatred of "spinning shit". :laugh:


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

omfg... rampage vs tito..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmfao....Tito.


Go home Bellator.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my god......

This is ridiculous lmao.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ON PAY PER VIEW!

I'm crying tears!



Someone needs to IV Dana right now, he's probably laughing himself into a coma.


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

As much as i was bashing rampage vs roy jones, i'd rather pay to see that than watch rampage vs tito for free.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tito vs. Rampage on PPV! Dana dun goofed!


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

People are laughing at Rampage vs Tito (even though they're talking/tweeting about it every 5 seconds), yet the WCW beat the WWF with matches like this.

People would rather watch legends, no matter how old they are.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Please, ref, put us all out of our miseries.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Askren just called New Mexico communist lmao.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I think I heard the announcer say, "Dont waste your time booing Askren, he ain't changing anything"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stardog said:


> People are laughing at Rampage vs Tito (even though they're talking/tweeting about it every 5 seconds), yet the WCW beat the WWF with matches like this.
> 
> People would rather watch legends, no matter how old they are.


No they didn't. And part of the reason WCW went out of business is because they developed no young talent other than Booker T and Goldberg.

Secondly that was pro wrestling where old guys could still be presented as competent workers.

If Hulk Hogan was jobbing to midcarders before main eventing WCW you can be sure it would've been even more laughable.




dudeabides said:


> I think I heard the announcer say, "Dont waste your time booing Askren, he ain't changing anything"




Ben Askren is Jesus pretty much. I'd love to see him in the UFC soon, and with Bellator probably running themselves out of business it might be sooner than later.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Russia has some of the best wrestlers on the planet, and Koreshkov chooses not to train any wrestling for this fight at all??? Against someone like Askren, that's gotta be one of the single dumbest fight approaches I've ever seen.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That dude would trash Bendo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

HOLY COW! Send this guy to the UFC!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You said it, it would prove he wasn't the 'best LW in the world' like they say... imo. But he'd be a damn handful.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I don't know. I saw that Russian in a million positions I have seen many other fighters easily get out of and clearly didn't know how or what to do.

Ben is only looking dominant because he is facing second rate opponents. He is god awful boring to watch, he even needs to ask the ref to stop the fight for him, because he can't figure out how to do it on his own. That was pretty lame. "How many times do I have to hit before you stop it" Well Ben, only once if you do it correctly with enough power. But he doesn't know how. All he knows how to do is control his opponent. For me, that is not a true martial artist. A great wrestler? Sure, but who cares, this isn't wrestling, it's supposed to be fighting and he clearly doesn't know how to do that. I would love to see him in the UFC against guys that know how to stop a takedown and watch him look like a complete moron trying to actually fight instead of just spooning other men until they get tired.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Stinks that they didn't show half the prelim fights. Maybe they'll post them on their Youtube channel or something.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty entertaining card. Spike.com prelims to the main card, lots of good fights. 

Can't wait to see Jenkins and Brooks again. Hot prospects, both looked solid enough last night. Lima vs Silva was a good fight. Silva vs Leone is a nice matchup though after last night I'm leaning Silva. Pitbull is awesome, nothing else needs to be said, very good stoppage, Downing was gonna get retired from life if he ate another one of those combos. Was very impressed with both Martinez and Minakov. Both of those dudes through and landed a lot of heavy leather and kept trucking, but liked the way both of them boxed, clean for big guys. Minakov vs Volkov is gonna be a classic BFC Russian showdown, they need to get it booked quick though like this fall, Volkov has already been too inactive. Nice to see Mo actually fight serious, Noe got it bad from him, I was wondering if he went the long slow beatdown route to get back at him for retiring Sorbal even though Mo would of been fighting him anyways, "Nobody beats up by buddy but me, buddy!" Mo will get the title pretty soon. Askren, that's great that your wrestling might be the some of the best in the sport, I want more. That knee to start the 3rd was the one Koreshkov needed to KO Ben with to make this card perfect. Micheal Chandler is the #2 LW in the world behind only Gilbert Melendez.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Was just able to watch this last night. Askren is a bit of Dick ain't he.  I had never wat6ched one of his interviews before. Would like to see him in the UFC, Good wrestler would like to see how he fairs against better competition. Didn't expect that Russian kid to get dominated like that.

As someone else mentioned, looks like King Mo learned his lesson. 

I can't wait to hear Dana's take on the Tito, Rampage PPV.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Chandler might just be the best LW around right now. Even if his opponent wasn't the best.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yep, at this point I think I would rank Chandler over Henderson. Mostly because of how underwhelming Henderson is and how perfect Chandler's looked against good competition.

projected top five would be...

1. Aldo
2. Chandler
3. Pettis
4. Grant
5. Henderson

Henderson's number one because of who he's beaten (barely) but really he's going to be taken down this/next year.


----------

